# Karma Chameleon, my current foster doggy



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

She seems to be a Vizsla/Golden mix. Her face looks VERY Vizsla, as well as her coloring, but her fur is longer, with slight feathers on her behind! She is a total love bug!! Her name is Karma, but I like to add oldies music to my foster dogs' names! (My last one was Lola - can you think of the two songs that kept going through my mind?)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Karma looks to be living the good life at Sunny's place.  He sure doesn't look like a dog that wants to be adopted any time soon. I love the pic with the TiVo remote and the tongue.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> She sure doesn't look like a dog that wants to be adopted any time soon. I love the pic with the TiVo remote and the tongue.


Yeah, Mister taught her that one!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh she is a real cutie and looks like she has a great personality. Love the pool picture of her on the alligator. I bet it will be very hard to give her up or maybe she will be a failed foster.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Oh she is a real cutie and looks like she has a great personality. Love the pool picture of her on the alligator. I bet it will be very hard to give her up or maybe she will be a failed foster.


Nope!! No permanent third dogs around here! But she is a great dog and really cracks me up sometimes, like when she races around and then plants her self either on the alligator or in the "pool sno tube" thingy!  Thanks for the compliments on her!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

She is very cute.Looks like failed foster to me.LOL She is in the right place.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's a hillarious name. Is Lola the kinks song?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweetheart!!! Bless you for the foster and everything you're doing for her. Although having her own remote might be taking it to extremes.

(And Barry vs. BoyGeorge---now that's a combo!!!)


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Love the picture of her riding the gator!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea Lola is the Kinks song, Not sure if the song quite applies to handsome Karma. Now the Chameleon part... I'm gonna need some time to think about...

Nancy aka Cham aka Chameleon : He really is a very good looking boy and love the alligator...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good looking dog with personality plus!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful girl, mix or no mix! I love the pic where she is on the alligator- that cracked me up!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Beautiful girl, mix or no mix! I love the pic where she is on the alligator- that cracked me up!!!


Thanks! I can't believe I actually got that shot! It was just one take. Here's what she learned to do today:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow - I thought she looked like a big Vizla until I saw that last pic of her jumping in the pool. Yep - she's got a smidgeon of Golden there. Pretty green eyes too!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Yep - she's got a smidgeon of Golden there. Pretty green eyes too!


I know! It wasn't until today that I actually held her tail and realized how much feathering is really on it! Compared to Sun and Mist, it's nothing, but it ain't no pure Vizsla tail!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karma*

Wow!! What a gorgeous dog Karma is and I would also say part Golden Ret.
Beautiful Eyes!!
I also love the picture on the alligator!!

You are a lucky lady all around! The dogs!! That pool is gorgeous!
We have an above ground pool, 22 x 22 and JUST LOVE having a pool!!!
Our dogs have never tried to jump in though! Good thing as we don't have a doggie ladder!!!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

She's so beautiful!! So glad you took her in


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is adorable and I'm sure will be adopted fast. Love all the pics especially the alligator one! LOL!


----------

